# Cómo encender/apagar tv según la señal del euroconector?



## bowerlafer (Nov 9, 2006)

Hay teles que se encienden cuando reciben una señal por el euroconector y se apagan cuando dejan de hacerlo. Se trata de diseñar "algo" casero con la misma función.

El esquema sería: "algo" conectado antes de la toma eléctrica de la tele y a uno de los cables del euroconector; ese algo deja pasar la corriente a la tele cuando recibe la señal del euroconector y cuando no, la corta.


Podeis ayudarme? Gracias.


----------



## bowerlafer (Nov 13, 2006)

Hola otra vez.

Parece que nadie se anima 

¿Sería posible utilizar un relé para cortar la alimentación de la tele?
Os dejo el listado de pines del euroconector, por si le ayuda a alguien.

Saludos.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 13, 2006)

Hola bowerlafer:

Yo ni siquiera había visto un Euroconector antes...  ops: 

El único voltaje útil sería el de el pin 8:
0V sin señal.
6V pantalla 16:9
12V Pantalla 4:3

Podría ponerse un opto-acoplador, o un NPN en esa pata para sensar si hay señal o no sin consumir mucha corriente, A menos que puedas saber cuánta corriente puede darte ese pin.

Ya que tienes el opto-acoplador o el transistor, se puede hacer cualquier tipo de circuito para encender o apagar la tele, basado en el tipo de encendido que tenga.

Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## trinsecuen (Ene 17, 2007)

Yo tambien estoy interesado en encender/apagar la tv a traves del euroconector.

Lo primero que te aconsejo es que llames al SAT de tu marca de tv y les preguntes si tu modelo lo permite. No todos los modelos tienen esta opcion, y cada vez hay menos  .

Si tienes suerte y te dicen que si, lo mas probable es que la tele, partiendo de su standby, al recibir tension (6-12v, depende), se encienda. Esto se puede regular facilmente con un relé.

Tambien se puede programar la tv para al arrancar comience en programacion o en AV.

Dudo mucho que dandole tensiones a los pins se encienda un tv que este del todo apagado. Por eso tienen botones ON/OFF mecanicos, y no electronicos.

Yo estoy en proceso de conseguirlo, si es asi lo posteo   

Saludos


----------



## trinsecuen (Ene 21, 2007)

Encontre un tv que cumple con mis expectativas: el thomson 28mw100.

Si lo desenchufo y lo vuelvo a enchufar, se enciende solito, y con el canal que estaba, el nivel de volumen que tenia y el tipo de zoom aplicado a ese canal.

Tan solo necesito colocar un rele de 220vAC entre el enchufe y la tele y listos.

Nota: Si le meto tension (en este caso 9v) por el pin 8 del euroconector, salta al AV. Cuando le corto la tension, salta a los canales de la programacion.


----------



## trinsecuen (Ene 21, 2007)

Encontre un tv que cumple con mis expectativas: el thomson 28mw100.

Si lo desenchufo y lo vuelvo a enchufar, se enciende solito, y con el canal que estaba, el nivel de volumen que tenia y el tipo de zoom aplicado a ese canal.

Tan solo necesito colocar un rele de 220vAC entre el enchufe y la tele y listos.

Nota: Si le meto tension (en este caso 9v) por el pin 8 del euroconector, salta al AV. Cuando le corto la tension, salta a los canales de la programacion.

Saludos


----------



## trinsecuen (Ene 21, 2007)

Encontre un tv que cumple con mis expectativas: el thomson 28mw100.

Si lo desenchufo y lo vuelvo a enchufar, se enciende solito, y con el canal que estaba, el nivel de volumen que tenia y el tipo de zoom aplicado a ese canal.

Tan solo necesito colocar un rele de 220vAC entre el enchufe y la tele y listos.

Nota: Si le meto tension (en este caso 9v) por el pin 8 del euroconector, salta al AV. Cuando le corto la tension, salta a los canales de la programacion.

Saludos


----------

